# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Legs and Fingers Twitching When Trying to WILD

## Nightman

Throughout my whole life, whenever I've tried to lie completely still (usually when I'm being a corpse in Drama,) my legs and fingers start to twitch of their own accord. Admittedly, this happens more when I think about not wanting them to twitch, though it sometimes happens even when I successfully keep myself distracted.

I'm wondering: Does this involuntary twitching ruin the WILD? If so, what can I do to stop this happening?

----------


## TheLight

In a matter of fact I've also been wandering the same thing for some time. I have tried WILD-ing and while I'm trying to lay completely still, sometimes my fingers would twitch. But I hope that's not the reason i haven't been successful in my WILDs   ::|:

----------


## Beyond Reality

> Throughout my whole life, whenever I've tried to lie completely still (usually when I'm being a corpse in Drama,) my legs and fingers start to twitch of their own accord. Admittedly, this happens more when I think about not wanting them to twitch, though it sometimes happens even when I successfully keep myself distracted.
> 
> I'm wondering: Does this involuntary twitching ruin the WILD? If so, what can I do to stop this happening?



Don't worry about it, you will be able to WILD perfectly fine even with minor twitching. Any small movements you make while going to sleep will be translated into your beginning dream. There is actually an entire method built around this theory: FILD (Finger Induced Lucid Dream). Read up on the FILD method if your interested. It basically consists of voluntarily twitching your fingers as you fall asleep to get into a dream. 

Tips: I'm sure you tried this but just don't think about it. That can be harder than it seems, I know. Don't worry about it, tell yourself you'll be in a lucid dream soon, and you'll WILD fine. And also don't let your muscles start working after a twitch. For instance, say your arm twitches, well don't contract it afterwards. Let the twitch happen than go away. No other movement.

I hope this helps!
Cheers!

----------


## postal dude

There was an episode of house that explains this. I cant quite remember it fully. Whether im trying to WILD or just sleep, i twitch like a mofo! The wife hates it, once i kicked her in the back of her legs twitching.

Anyhow... when your falling asleep your brain sends signals to your muscles that haven't moved for a long time, just to make sure the signalling works and that the limb is still there (if i recall correctly anyway)

As said before, just relax and let them happen. They actually help me WILD as they keep my mind awake while my body SP's. Just be aware of them while they are happening and you will start to enjoy them

----------


## topten35

Yep, this happend to me this week while wilding, this was before going to bed, i was wilding when all of a sudden a body part twitched, but i didn't let it bother me much and just kept on with the technique, when the twitch happend, i thought to myself, a hypnogigc jerk, isn't that the name for the twitching?

----------


## Hijo de la Luna

I would have to agree with the postal dude. I too use them to give my mind something to keep alert.

----------


## teinizdomi

So i try to vizualize a place but then when i really focus on that place around my eyes i get serious twitching and i think it has an affect on my dreaming or even getting sleep. Sometimes i can concertate that my breathing allows me to stop it but it's really hard for me to concertate so much that i can vizualize too.

----------

